# Anyone want art?



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Time to procrastinate on stuff due tomorrow... and procrastination means...Free art!

I have 5 spots open for free bwb (black white brown) art!

nothing fancy, just simple cute drawings 

what's the catch?
I get to put the blame on you guys when I fail college!!

oh yes.. please post your pictures heree XD
not in your albums


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

I'd love a drawing! 

Can you do Eko for me?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

laynisample said:


> I'd love a drawing!
> 
> Can you do Eko for me?


sure!

*waiting list*
1. laynisample
2.
3.
4.
5.

really pretty marble btw!


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh this sounds fun!  So post a pic of my betta here?


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Can you do a pic of Raz for me?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

RedRaz said:


> Can you do a pic of Raz for me?


yup XD

3 spots left!

*waiting list*
1. laynisample
2. RedRaz


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you aokashi! You are awesome!


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh can I get one! I can't post a pic right this second cause I can't post a pic on my IPod but I will have one on within a half an hour! Thank you!


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Can you do mine too? DDD


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

This guy


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

bananasammy8 said:


> Oh can I get one! I can't post a pic right this second cause I can't post a pic on my IPod but I will have one on within a half an hour! Thank you!



Okies


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*waiting list*
1. laynisample
2. RedRaz
3. bananasammy8
4. VictorP


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

can you do Crouté please?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Okies
Spots filled!

*waiting list*
1. laynisample
2. RedRaz
3. bananasammy8
4. VictorP
5. megaredize


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

yay TY


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is my picture of Himalaya! A halfmoon plakat male! Thank you so much!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

laynisample said:


> I'd love a drawing!
> 
> Can you do Eko for me?


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

Ahhh! He looks so pretty! Thank you!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

RedRaz said:


> Can you do a pic of Raz for me?


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Awwww I love it! Raz will love it as well. Thank you! ((hugs))


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey aokashi I love your drawings and art so much! my heart sank when I got on and all 5 spots were full as i have been waiting for one of your free art threads to open up and now I missed it 
We have a sketching option in school right now and I was trying to do a betta but I suck so I was wondering if I could save your sketchings and show them to people? I would not use them for anything except that. I love your pics and would buy 500 if I had the money. I find your artistic skills very inspiring and I hope you continue making these lovely pics


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey, I'm sorry you misse out on the free art. What kind of class is this? Are you supposed to showcase your own work? if so, I would not recommend showing mine 
I've been drawing ever since I could remember, getting al the practice during class times and what not when i should be listening and taking down notes. With years and years of practice, that's where I am today. I really would encourage you to just find your own style! art doesn't have to be realistic  maybe you can even make bettas from different shapes, or go all messy like and just doodle!
If you need any help on art I'd be more than happy to give you a few pointers. But really, just show your own art and be proud of it! And the more you draw... the more you will improve XD
I certainly remember when I drew the most hideous thing in the world, haha. but I saw that and I wanted to get better, so I drew and drew 
people say art is a talent... maybe... but I sure did get a lot of practice


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank aokashi your so kind. We were suppose to bring in pics of things we wanted to draw or completed art work from an artist we who's style we like (that would be you) We are suppose to make an inspirational drawings folder incase we ever get stuck on what to draw. The class is mainly on how and when to use what size of led different styles and stuff like that we also work with pastels and charcol it is just an option in school but I love art so I had to take it lol For practice I was going to start a thread were I would sketch peoples bettas.I would love some tips if you have the time.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I like doing real looking drawings


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Thank aokashi your so kind. We were suppose to bring in pics of things we wanted to draw or completed art work from an artist we who's style we like (that would be you) We are suppose to make an inspirational drawings folder incase we ever get stuck on what to draw. The class is mainly on how and when to use what size of led different styles and stuff like that we also work with pastels and charcol it is just an option in school but I love art so I had to take it lol For practice I was going to start a thread were I would sketch peoples bettas.I would love some tips if you have the time.


oooh sounds like a fun class! I miss all the fun classes 
and yes! definitely do lots of free art for people! you will improve very fast that way!
I shouldn't be your inspiration! there are many others out there who does great art you don't have to be inspired by drawings of betta fish to draw bettafish! lol XD if you like realistic, I suggest you study the ninja turtles, *ahem* I mean the 4 great renaissance artists


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Weh, all spaces full. Was going to get one for Stu, but I'll wait till your next free art thread. Can't wait to see the way the drawings turn out.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Chibi bettas this time, theres a couple on the previous page


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Oh.My.God.So.Cute.

*dies*


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD it's 4am and I havent started on my project! 
O swear I'm surviving in Aussie timezone!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Maybe we should leave you alone so you actually get somthing done lol I really like your style so that is mostly why your my inspiration. I loved the 'doodle' you did of lebron It looked amazing. You are amazing! Now off to create a free art thread! Talk to you later!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I just LOVE your drawings so much they are truly awesome !!!! I hope I can get in on one next time as I would you to do of Perseus.


----------



## mattmanator (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

^Kinda too late.


----------



## mattmanator (Sep 20, 2012)

hahah i know i was just postin it lol


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

VictorP said:


> This guy












Sorry for the delay XD did this one on the subway  kind of shakey


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

This is amazing! I'm going to tweet this lol.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

megaredize said:


> yay TY


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

aokashi said:


>


oooh its sooo cute TY!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

megaredize said:


> oooh its sooo cute TY!



oh I'm so dumb. That was banana sammy's XD but keep it, i'll do another for him/her  stupid mistake on my part XD

here, take two XD


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

aokashi said:


> oh I'm so dumb. That was banana sammy's XD but keep it, i'll do another for him/her  stupid mistake on my part XD
> 
> here, take two XD


well banana can have it. its okay. lol this one is even better since its a crowntail! =D ty!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

okies, thanks megaT_T




bananasammy8 said:


> Here is my picture of Himalaya! A halfmoon plakat male! Thank you so much!


Sorry about the mix up! yor art is done above!!!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

np, thanks again, i already switched out the not my picture to the one that actually is crouté lol


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD I just googled his name XD


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

lol what did it say? because it means crust. lol we couldnt think of a name for him and being canadian everything is in english and french and we were making a pizza and my fiance was looking at the ingredients and then laughed at the word crouté so i said hey we should name the fish that lol


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD yup, thats the definition I got from google  fish is food


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

lol


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Could you do Comet for me? Thanks


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Could you do Rubin for me? He has red fins and slightly darker body, he's a veiltail with a fringed tail....makes me think he looks kinda like a crowntail :lol: Sorry if the pic's blurry....


----------

